# Happy Anniversary, Mom and Dad



## Patsy's Parents (Aug 8, 2007)

Today is our wedding anniversary. Patsy wanted to get in on the act!:wavey:


----------



## Merlins mom (Jun 20, 2007)

Happy Anniversary!! Patsy looks happy to celebrate it with you both!


----------



## Carraig (Jan 4, 2008)

Can she tango, too? LOL


----------



## MaddieMagoo (Aug 14, 2007)

HAppy Anniversary to you!!  How many years?


----------



## daddysgirl (Feb 27, 2007)

Happy Anniversary. Patsy is a beauty.


----------



## jcasks (Oct 14, 2007)

Aww...she sure knows how to pose!!


----------



## Patsy's Parents (Aug 8, 2007)

CreekviewGoldens said:


> HAppy Anniversary to you!!  How many years?


We've known each other since September '74 when I was at West Point. We married other people, stayed in contact over the years and supported each other in some hard times, and got back together 5 years ago, after 7 kids between us. Now we've been married 3 wonderful years and are making up for all the lost time. (my Carol can tell the story a lot better, and wants to write about it!)


----------



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

Happy Anniversary, Patsy is beautiful












 It's a Girl, *Cheyenne Opal









**Spice and Peanut playing at the bridge
*


----------



## indysmum (Jun 20, 2007)

HAPPY ANNIVERSARY. what a beautiful rose carrier


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

Happy Anniversary! A GR with a Rose, perfect!


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

Happy anniversary and a great story. Patsy looks good with the rose and helping to celebrate.


----------



## Thor's Mom (Feb 25, 2007)

Happy Anniversary!!!


----------



## LOVEisGOLDEN (Jan 4, 2008)

happy anniversary! what a great story & great picture!


----------

